# R32 GTR Propeller Shaft



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi guys. I am looking for a propeller shaft. Maybe who else has one.

greez


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

NismoS14 said:


> *Hi guys. I am looking for a propeller shaft. *


Have you looked on eBay?


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

more than enough. My last hope is the forum


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

NismoS14 said:


> *more than enough. My last hope is the forum*


https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=skyline+gtr+propshaft&_sacat=0

HTH!


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

haha, thanks for looking, but I've already seen it all, R33 R34 and R32 have different lengths (because different wheelbase).
And the below mentioned is the distributor shaft, I need the main shaft (from trans to diff)


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

*push


----------



## NismoS14 (Apr 6, 2016)

have one, can be closed


----------

